
Rat lungworm, the tropical parasite that took Hawaii by surprise - shawnee_
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/rat-lungworm-the-tropical-parasite-that-took-hawaii-by-surprise
======
shawnee_
_Between 2001 and 2016, the U.S.D.A. intercepted semislug-infested plant
shipments from Hawaii to the mainland at least forty-five times. If the
organism made it across the Pacific, it would have little trouble surviving in
warmer parts of the United States_

The slug (which feeds on lettuce and papaya) is invasive; therefore this
lungworm parasite that hosts itself on the slug becomes invasive by default...
nature is sick sometimes.

